# IE ab Version 7: Mehrere Tabs mit einer Verknüpfung möglich?



## Ultraflip (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Da ich für meine tägliche Arbeit mehrere Tabs aus dem Intranet täglich benötige, diese bisher aber morgens selber öffnen muss, frag ich mich ob dies vielleicht auch mit einer Verknüpfung im Autostart möglich ist?

Auf den Liverechnern im System dürfen leider keine von der IT nicht freigegebene Software installiert werden ... hier fällt leider Firefox drunter -.-

Bei Firefox funktioniert es ja mit den Trennern
"URL1.de | URL3.de"

Dies geht leider beim Internet Explorer (meinen Versuchen nach) nicht. Geht dies hier irgendwie anders, oder überhaupt?

Danke für jede Hilfe
LG
Tobi


----------



## michaelwengert (28. Juli 2009)

Soviel ich weiß kannst du doch ab dem IE7 mehrere Startseiten anlegen, die dann in Tabs geöffnet werden.

Du öffnest eine Seite...gehst oben auf das Haus-Symbol -> Startseite hinzufügen oder ändern -> Diese Webseite zu Startseitenregisterkarten hinzufügen.
So ist es im IE8...im IE7 sollte es das selbe bzw ähnlich funktionieren


----------

